# Hay Sales Picking Up in Central Illinois



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

Appears hay sales are starting to pick up in Central Illinois. I sold some quality alfalfa square bales today at the Congerville livestock auction. Bales weighed approx. 50lbs. Top was $8.00 a bale and bottom was $7.00 a bale. I was quite pleased.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm real happy for you to get $7-8/bale---that's great!

I looked at the Congerville auction report for Nov 6th. Here's the report:

Compared to last week, no comparable hay prices. Wheat straw sold .09
lower per small square. Trade was active on a very light supply on a
rainy day with moderate demand. All prices quoted per bale.

Receipts: 106 bales Last Week: 204 bales Last Year: 537 bales
4.33 tons 19.98 tons 22.90 tons

Alfalfa Good Quality Weighted Average
Large Rounds(5x5) .60 52.50 per bale 52.50 per bale

Mixed Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Large Rounds(5x5) 1.20 42.50 per bale 42.50 per bale

Fair Quality Weighted Average
Large Rounds(3x5) .53 10.00 per bale 10.00 per bale

I bolded the thing I see was key to the higher price. I've seen hay go one week for $8 in light trading, then next week, everybody has heard $8 hay, so they all bring a load or 2 and hay goes for $3. So I listen and then try to go counter-cycle.

Ralph


----------

